# Auto Train question



## J. Steele (Jun 22, 2017)

Taking the Auto Train for the first time soon. Been looking at it's on-time performance on recent runs and it's pretty good overall. It's southbound run that arrived this morning about 1 1/4 hrs early (!) brought up a strange question: We have a sleeper bedroom and were wondering if we get booted off the train on arrival if so early, or will we won't have to leave until the scheduled arrival time. I'm a heavy sleeper and an hour matters to me, especially if I'm paying extra for it! I know this not a normal case, but curious if anyone has any thoughts?


----------



## jis (Jun 22, 2017)

Everyone disembarks when the train platforms. Sometimes when it arrives too early it sits around for a while as the local staff prepares the station to receive the train. But once at platform AFAIK everyone gets off and goes to wait for the cars. They start offloading the cars pretty quickly and the early ones can get them within 15 minutes or so of arrival.


----------



## Lonestar648 (Jun 22, 2017)

Once the train arrives, the SCA greets everyone getting off, then proceeds to prepare his car for new passengers boarding in the afternoon. Amtrak doesn't allow much time before the SCA is to be off duty. I imagine the SCA will be waking everyone a good hour before arrival.


----------



## J. Steele (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies - I guess that's reasonable and about what I expected. I'd rather an hour late than an hour early though (on this run anyway), which just might make me the ideal Amtrak passenger!


----------



## dlagrua (Jun 23, 2017)

In short when the train stops at the platform your trip ends and you must get off. At that point the janitors must enter the train and get everything ready for the afternoon run. If you are worried about getting enough sleep just ask the room attendant to put your beds down early. There is no set time to do this as long as it is before 10 pm. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## jis (Jun 23, 2017)

dlagrua said:


> In short when the train stops at the platform your trip ends and you must get off. At that point the janitors must enter the train and get everything ready for the afternoon run. If you are worried about getting enough sleep just ask the room attendant to put your beds down early. There is no set time to do this as long as it is before 10 pm. Enjoy the trip.


Strictly speaking it is when the doors open, not when the train gets to the platform. We have once been platformed an hour and a half before scheduled arrival and were told it will be 15-20 minutes before we will disembark, and to take our time at Breakfast, until the arrival is announced, signifying that the doors are open and one can disembark.


----------



## PVD (Jun 23, 2017)

It is possible for the train to be early enough that the car unloaders and cleaners have not arrived for work yet.


----------



## jis (Jun 23, 2017)

PVD said:


> It is possible for the train to be early enough that the car unloaders and cleaners have not arrived for work yet.


Yes. That is when you sit at the platform with doors firmly shut, until the station crew gets their act together. It has happened to me at least on one occasion.


----------

